# Alpha's Chief Engineer Reveals Information About New Product Line



## daniel0731ex (Nov 28, 2010)

_By Daniel Ho
November 28, 2010____________________________________________________

*A new speedcube model will soon be introduced as the new line of products of the renowned speedcube brand Alpha.*

The Alpha chief engineer revealed information about their currrent near-completion project in his thread in the MF8 speedcubing forum, as he introduces the new design concept of the product line.

The new product line, as he reveals, will be called "CC". It is said that the naming is partly due to his internet alias name, ChunChun, to celebrate the Fifth annversary since Alpha is introduced. However, it is yet to be revealed what the meaning of the name really is.

ChunChun claims that the new model has an all-new mechanism after the two current product lines, mainstream and sealed Alpha, and proposes a new major design concept.

"The new cube's pop resistance and misallignment tolerance is unlike anything you have ever seen," claimed ChunChun "it will be the best of any availble model currently; and it's a leap from the current performance standards, not just a minor inprovement."

Alpha have been a pioneer in the speedcube design, and first proposed numerous concepts in this area, such as weight reduction.

"Alpha was the first to invent the idea of lightweight designs in speedcubes. However, the lightness must be reinforced to an extent in order to fully experience the advantage of the concept. Therefore, the CC is an extremely light cube; it will make you realize how wonderful lightness could be."

"The CC will make all other cubes obsolete." ChunChun concludes.


The next step for the new "CC" line will be an even more beastly "CC2" cube and providing more option for different sizing of cubes. 
"The CC line will bring speedcube performances to a whole new level."
___________________________________________________

thread link: http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=66068


----------



## gundamslicer (Nov 28, 2010)

When's it out?


----------



## CubeLTD (Nov 28, 2010)

Sounds interesting... Let's hope it won't be a complete letdown.


----------



## Zarxrax (Nov 28, 2010)

Doesn't make sense for them to announce cc2 before cc is even released. Maybe I'll just wait for the cc2 now...
sounds awesome though.


----------



## Boscotheclown (Nov 28, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> Doesn't make sense for them to announce cc2 before cc is even released. Maybe I'll just wait for the cc2 now...
> sounds awesome though.


 
I agree, I will probably buy the CC anyway just because. And then the CC2 when it is out.


----------



## Dene (Nov 28, 2010)

Better live up to what they say.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 28, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> Doesn't make sense for them to announce cc2 before cc is even released. Maybe I'll just wait for the cc2 now...
> sounds awesome though.


 
Why buy CC2 when you could just wait for the CC3?


----------



## avgdi (Nov 28, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> The next step for Alpha's new product line will be an even more beastly "CC2" cube and *providing more option for different sizing of cubes.*


I like the sound of that. I have big hands and an option for a larger cube would be nice.
I will definitely buy one of these cubes since I really like the other cubes Alpha has made.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 29, 2010)

Dene said:


> Better live up to what they say.


 
I know!! It's always been ChunCHun's problem; all the time he is boasting about how awesome the final product would be, and it always turns out that it's just another disappointment (regarding how much he exaggerated about his cubes)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 29, 2010)

When I saw CC, I thought "Closed Captionings?!"



daniel0731ex said:


> "The CC will make you think that all other cubes are bulky, stingy (little tolerance) products." ChunChun concludes.



Oho nao. Let's see how that works.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 29, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> When I saw CC, I thought "Closed Captionings?!"


 
lol, 

I thought of the Koenigsagg CCR when I first saw the name 

PS: thread link: http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=66068


----------



## Chrish (Nov 30, 2010)

Alpha seems to love light cubes. I like some weight put into my cubes


----------



## BigSams (Nov 30, 2010)

That a pretty crappy engineer they have considering the crapload of 3x3 models they've released and none of them are even close to perfect -_- I'm still mad about buying the "third model". Not looking forward to this new model with much anticipation.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 1, 2010)

BigSams said:


> That a pretty crappy engineer they have considering the crapload of 3x3 models they've released and none of them are even close to perfect -_- I'm still mad about buying the "third model". Not looking forward to this new model with much anticipation.


 
lol yeah, he have always been criticized for overly bragging his designs.
But which cube are you talking about though? The AIII-SV?


----------



## BigSams (Dec 1, 2010)

I have not been keeping up with the new naming system/s, but it has weird caps on the edges that fall off really easily and the plastic is really cheap. This is it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JQvq2-9sIA . YUCK. Wasted money on it that could have gone towards vcubes, which I don't have. ARGGG


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 1, 2010)

Chrish said:


> Alpha seems to love light cubes. I like some weight put into my cubes


 
When you're putting the caps on the corners, through a washer in.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 1, 2010)

BigSams said:


> I have not been keeping up with the new naming system/s, but it has weird caps on the edges that fall off really easily and the plastic is really cheap. This is it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JQvq2-9sIA . YUCK. Wasted money on it that could have gone towards vcubes, which I don't have. ARGGG


 
oh, that's the Alpha *II*-SV (which IS the type A *third* model, so you are right).
Well no wonder you didn't like it, because 1) this cube is ANCIENT! The cubes nowadays are much, much better (better than you could ever imagin); and 2) this cube have always been considered as a failure, so your conclusion is invalid.

And it's good that you didn't buy the V-cube, because you'd have wasted your money for a low-quality puzzle. For 5x5, the [censored] one have pretty much the same built quality and better plastic material (for cubing), all for only 1/3 of the price of the V-cube. 
Though just get the V-cube for 6x6/7x7, because the point of these 2 puzzles is to have a V-cube, not just to have a 6x6/7x7.

Now despite what I said about Alpha, I think you should really buy one of the newer generation Alpha, because they are much more improved than the ancient AII-SV you have, and you are just taking one part for the whore here. I recommend the A*III*-SV or the newest AV-SV if you don't want to spend too much money on this (the AV-SV is about $5)


PS: cut off the tooth on the edge pieces of your cube. The newer mold of this cube no longer have them because they proved to be useless and is ruining the cube.


----------



## Feryll (Dec 1, 2010)

Hehe, it's like they're releasing some sort of 'six million dollar cube'.
"Gentlemen, we can build him. We have the technology. We have the capability to build the world's finest speedcube. CC will be that cube. Better than he was before. Better, stronger, faster, more resistant to pops."


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 1, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> And it's good that you didn't buy the V-cube, because you'd have wasted your money for a low-quality puzzle. For 5x5, the *[censored by Dan Cohen]* one have pretty much the same built quality and better plastic material (for cubing) for 1/3 of the price of the V-cube.


 
nice job making stuff up. don't be an asshat.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 1, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> nice job making **** up. don't be an *******.


 
hmm, I wonder if the name is automatically censored?

lemme try:

Yongjun


----------



## BigSams (Dec 1, 2010)

Haha thanks for the recommendations daniel, but I bought this cube 2.5 years ago. I have 11 3x3s, 3 or 4 of which are a different Type A, and none are especially good. Trying to make my Guhong better atm, but even that's kinda meh. I know lube will improve it but no one seems top have tried CRC on it and lubix is expensive. Maybe I've just been spoiled by a godly storebought 

EDIT: never mind, avgdi CRC-ed it n loves it, it seems. Guhong, get ready for action


----------

